# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Myogenx and the older man I dare you to try it..

## spywizard

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=273057

1st off, i do not rep this product, this link is for those who might want to try something natural instead of steroids , after all who needs cholesterol 350+ and an inflamed prostate with hair loss.. 

I would like to see older 35 + guys take this supplement, and keep a log, i think you will be very supprised.. 

I am 45 about to turn 46 and if this product had been available 4 yrs ago, i probably would have more hair now than i do.. 

I hope you take me up on the challenge, and the opportunity..

Thanks

----------


## goose

does this mean your going to use this full time?

----------


## spywizard

yes, i am going to use it long term, i will probably cycle it 2-3 months on, and 1 off...

19 guys have looked at this, and 1 post?? come on... lets get on it.. or rather her... 

I am interested to see if anyone that has not been cycling, or it's been a while to try this to see what thier response is to the product..

----------


## mavsluva

I would be a good test candidate for something like this being that I'm 100% natty. Even though I'm happy with my physique as it stands today.

----------


## goose

> yes, i am going to use it long term, i will probably cycle it 2-3 months on, and 1 off...
> 
> 19 guys have looked at this, and 1 post?? come on... lets get on it.. or rather her... 
> 
> I am interested to see if anyone that has not been cycling, or it's been a while to try this to see what thier response is to the product..




Whats your logic on 2-3 months on, and 1 off? Why the 1 off? :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Shane35aa

Spy after reading your other thread I ordered some. 41 yo here. New to this so not sure on running a log but will post my experience. Thanks for all your info

----------


## DIANABOLIO

Are you talking about Myogenix Hypershock????

----------


## 2bshredded

> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=273057
> 
> 1st off, i do not rep this product, this link is for those who might want to try something natural instead of steroids , after all who needs cholesterol 350+ and an inflamed prostate with hair loss.. 
> 
> I would like to see older 35 + guys take this supplement, and keep a log, i think you will be very supprised.. 
> 
> I am 45 about to turn 46 and if this product had been available 4 yrs ago, i probably would have more hair now than i do.. 
> 
> I hope you take me up on the challenge, and the opportunity..
> ...



Just caught this post...this is what I was waiting to hear before I purchased.
47 here, I'll buy soon!

----------


## spywizard

It stimulates the natural production of Test, i am going to suggest that a mild anti -e is needed, or rather desired with this product, at least it was for me.. Some slight puffy of the nips, but ldex took care of that fast.. 

an over the counter should work as well..

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> It stimulates the natural production of Test, i am going to suggest that a mild anti -e is needed, or rather desired with this product, at least it was for me.. Some slight puffy of the nips, but ldex took care of that fast.. 
> 
> an over the counter should work as well..


CyoGenX.

----------


## spywizard

> CyoGenX.


looking forward to it.. at least you have a name for it now.. any idea when it will be available???

i would go so far as to suggest that many of the users here that are more interested in health and fitness should do the myogenx with this product (if it does what we hope it will) and would be able to avoid steroids all together..

but then again.. maybe not.. 

good luck

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> looking forward to it.. at least you have a name for it now.. any idea when it will be available???
> 
> i would go so far as to suggest that many of the users here that are more interested in health and fitness should do the myogenx with this product (if it does what we hope it will) and would be able to avoid steroids all together..
> 
> but then again.. maybe not.. 
> 
> good luck


Drop me an e-mail, and I'll give you the info I have to date on it.

----------


## ebjack

Gonna use with my PCT...should be here next week

----------


## Shane35aa

AR will be glad to see it when it get out. I'll definately try it really like the Myogenx. Currently taking rebound, which seems to work, but not really fond of it.

----------


## lookingtopumpharder

I am 46 years old, training 4 days per week, focussing on increasing size at the moment. Have been training on and off for about 2 years now, but been seriously at it for the last 6 mths. Have just ordered Myogenx and am looking at trying it when it arrives (am in Australia). Reading the posts, it seems to be a great product.

Just wondered what effects others have noticed from taking it.

----------


## Philly Grappler

I am 31 YO, and roughly 165 pounds, 5'6, about 11-12% body fat. I just started Myogenx/Cyogenx last week for a couple of reasons. First off, I was on the low end of normal regarding my test levels (353). Second, I train constantly in Jiu jitsu and weight training, sometimes up to twice a day 6 times a week. My body is constantly hurting and I was looking for something to help speed up the recovery process. So far, I have experienced positive side effects from MYyo/Cyo. The first few days I noticed a huge increase in libido, although now I think my body is adapting and I am calming down a bit. I have also noticed a slight increase in strength and energy at the gym. I am going back to the doctor to get more blood drawn to see if my test levels have increased or not. I have been taking 2 Myogenx pills and 2 Cyogenx pills 3 times a day. I will keep you posted.

----------


## Merc..

> I am 31 YO, and roughly 165 pounds, 5'6, about 11-12% body fat. I just started Myogenx/Cyogenx last week for a couple of reasons. First off, I was on the low end of normal regarding my test levels (353). Second, I train constantly in Jiu jitsu and weight training, sometimes up to twice a day 6 times a week. My body is constantly hurting and I was looking for something to help speed up the recovery process. So far, I have experienced positive side effects from MYyo/Cyo. The first few days I noticed a huge increase in libido, although now I think my body is adapting and I am calming down a bit. I have also noticed a slight increase in strength and energy at the gym. I am going back to the doctor to get more blood drawn to see if my test levels have increased or not. I have been taking 2 Myogenx pills and 2 Cyogenx pills 3 times a day. I will keep you posted.


Sounds good .... Yea let us know ...


Merc.

----------


## sonysucks

Thought it was over the counter, but I have not been able to find it yet.

----------


## TexasX

> Thought it was over the counter, but I have not been able to find it yet.


you can get it at bodybuilding.com or the proteinfactory.com

----------


## Kale

http://proteinfactory.com/store/prod...roducts_id=829

----------


## browboy

Okay, well I am going to start both the Myo and Cyo this Monday. I just received my order yesterday. I am planning on starting a new thread on this forum logging my experience and results. I am just curious, especially from Mr. Roberts (I tried pming you but it wouldn't allow me to for some reason) if there are any suggestions, etc., regarding my use. Briefly-as I will detail this more in my own post-a description. I am 41, currently at 189, 5'11, and around 12-14%bf. I have a pretty clean diet and am working out 5x a week, and doing cardio-running first thing in the morning 2-3 miles-3-4x a week. Ideally I would like to put on a few more pounds of lean mass-I would like to hit 195, cut down on bf a little more-mainly mid-section, and add some strength, but get a more cut, hard, vascular look. I am not trying to get huge by any means. I would rather be cut, vascular, and just a solid look. Two side notes, is that I want to keep my hair, have been using finastride for a couple years and I recently went on blood pressure meds-atenolol and benicar hct-but am hoping to get off of those soon. Have gone for extensive testing and everything is normal and I am told that I am in exceptional physical condition. High bp seems to be due to stress with my impending divorce-go figure! Once again, just wanted to give a bit of explanation, to see if anyone had any thoughts, suggestions, advice before I get started on Monday.

----------


## Papi93

> CyoGenX.


An excellent product that I'm currently taking as a standalone supplement.

----------


## Kristofer68ss

how about some feedback folks......

i got two bottles myo and 1 bottle of cyo , i got at a good price..........

wondering if i should go ahead and get another cyo.

----------


## Papi93

> how about some feedback folks......
> 
> i got two bottles myo and 1 bottle of cyo , i got at a good price..........
> 
> wondering if i should go ahead and get another cyo.


What doses do you plan to run on the myo and cyo? How many weeks are you shooting for?

----------


## Kristofer68ss

post pct for an oral stack........chasing a clomid/adex pct.....

probably just whats recommended....... 1 bottle myo/cyo stack post pct....

then keep the other myo and possibly other bottle of cyo for later.....

i am just trying to get feedback on this stack.......alot of folks like myo......i havent ever used it.......

----------


## Papi93

> post pct for an oral stack........chasing a clomid/adex pct.....
> 
> probably just whats recommended....... 1 bottle myo/cyo stack post pct....
> 
> then keep the other myo and possibly other bottle of cyo for later.....
> 
> i am just trying to get feedback on this stack.......alot of folks like myo......i havent ever used it.......


Have you read Spywizard's Myo log already?

----------


## Kristofer68ss

i just sped-red browboy's log........seems it didnt do a whole lot for him.....

Everybody responds a little different, who knows...

I wont count on it as a PCT, just as a standalone stack or a post pct protocol.......

running out of time tonight.......... I think bb.com has it on sale now, i wil probably just buy 1 bottle to match the other myo and see how it goes down the road......

thanks for the response papi......

Hey while i am here.....

whats your stance on Nolva as a pct and/or tittly blocker in regards to SD, PP or the likes?

There has been some differences of opinion on SD and the likes causing prolactin titties when using nolva as a pct..........

I am going to run a stack with both compounds and i plan on using clo and adex along b6 as my pct...... letro on hand for emergency.......

Sorry bout the HJ OP.

----------


## Kristofer68ss

I will definately post my results when i do the myo/cyo stack.

Couple months at least........35 YO here. 

I have been researching MYO/CYO for awhile.....

Some hate it and the designer.......

Some lover it and the designer.....lol

----------


## Papi93

> i just sped-red browboy's log........seems it didnt do a whole lot for him.....
> 
> Everybody responds a little different, who knows...
> 
> I wont count on it as a PCT, just as a standalone stack or a post pct protocol.......
> 
> running out of time tonight.......... I think bb.com has it on sale now, i wil probably just buy 1 bottle to match the other myo and see how it goes down the road......
> 
> thanks for the response papi......
> ...


What might a typical PCT look like?
Weeks 1-4 100mg of Clomid (SERM) and 25mg of Aromasin (AI)

Why not nolva? Superdrol and pheraplex are progestins which means that means that nolva can cause or make existing gyno worse. Macrophage69alpha (supplement guru): Clomid does not upregulate the PgR (as nolva does). After speaking with Macro, he recommended stacking clomid (SERM) and aromasin (AI) together. The aromasin is not supposed to have a negative impact on blood lipid levels, like other AI's can.

----------


## Papi93

> I will definately post my results when i do the myo/cyo stack.
> 
> Couple months at least........35 YO here. 
> 
> I have been researching MYO/CYO for awhile.....
> 
> Some hate it and the designer.......
> 
> Some lover it and the designer.....lol


This member had some blood work done: http://forums.steroid.com/showpost.p...51&postcount=1

----------


## Kristofer68ss

> What might a typical PCT look like?
> Weeks 1-4 100mg of Clomid (SERM) and 25mg of Aromasin (AI)
> 
> Why not nolva? Superdrol and pheraplex are progestins which means that means that nolva can cause or make existing gyno worse. Macrophage69alpha (supplement guru): Clomid does not upregulate the PgR (as nolva does). After speaking with Macro, he recommended stacking clomid (SERM) and aromasin (AI) together. The aromasin is not supposed to have a negative impact on blood lipid levels, like other AI's can.


exactly my point papi.

Is aromisin necessary or will adex work? I have been advising a clomid/adex pct for superdrol cycles to all of my buddies. Several cycles with this stack, and no issues with gyno to date. 

I have been reprimanded at least one time on here for stating that nolva was a no-no. I will refer them to Macro's posts from now on.

I dont doubt myo/cyo to work. I will report back when i do the stack. Thanks again papi, you the man.

----------


## Papi93

> exactly my point papi.
> 
> Is aromisin necessary or will adex work? I have been advising a clomid/adex pct for superdrol cycles to all of my buddies. Several cycles with this stack, and no issues with gyno to date. 
> 
> I have been reprimanded at least one time on here for stating that nolva was a no-no. I will refer them to Macro's posts from now on.
> 
> I dont doubt myo/cyo to work. I will report back when i do the stack. Thanks again papi, you the man.


Adex should work. I look forward to reading your myo/cyo results, in the future. Good luck.

----------


## Kristofer68ss

> Adex should work. I look forward to reading your myo/cyo results, in the future. Good luck.


Thanks papi....

I will post my results when i do the stack......

----------


## Papi93

> Thanks papi....
> 
> I will post my results when i do the stack......


BB.com old stock of Myogenx has run out. They still sell Cyogenx, though.

----------


## Kristofer68ss

not so sure on that papi............ unless i am overlooking it.

----------


## spywizard

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=327451

new name, same product..

----------


## Papi93

> not so sure on that papi............ unless i am overlooking it.


I just got a bottle of Cyogenx, in the mail, on Friday from bb.com. It came quick, as I ordered it on Wednesday. Tried to look for the new version of Myogenx but couldn't find it there.

----------


## Kristofer68ss

> I just got a bottle of Cyogenx, in the mail, on Friday from bb.com. It came quick, as I ordered it on Wednesday. Tried to look for the new version of Myogenx but couldn't find it there.


i hear what you are saying, i saw it there last week too..

I cannot find either the new myo or the cyo in the bb com store.

----------


## Papi93

> i hear what you are saying, i saw it there last week too..
> 
> I cannot find either the new myo or the cyo in the bb com store.


I must have got lucky both times. You're right, the Cyo is gone too. Shit, I'll have to check around the net to find a new place to buy it.  :Chairshot:

----------


## Kristofer68ss

I am putting a wish list together at DPS nutrition, I hope they dont pull it before i man up and order it.

hint hint

----------


## Papi93

> I am putting a wish list together at DPS nutrition, I hope they dont pull it before i man up and order it.
> 
> hint hint


Thanks a bunch.

----------


## Gators

Spy, i just started a Var cycle, is this something i could do together w/ the var, or do them separately?

----------


## Kristofer68ss

> Thanks a bunch.



bad news, just got an email stating CYO is off my order........Damnt.

sorry OP.

----------


## Gators

> Spy, i just started a Var cycle, is this something i could do together w/ the var, or do them separately?


Bump... Really interested in trying this, can i get some feedback on where to buy?

bodybuilding.com says it's been discontinued by PF but on a google search, they have it, nothing about being out of stock. It also is shown available at ************nutrition.com, is this place ok?

Also, could not find cyogenx, any suggestions as to a anti e, and i guess you stack an anti E w/ the myogenx?

thanks

----------


## Gators

thats e l i t e f i t n e s s

----------


## Kristofer68ss

D P S doesnt have. Thats confirmed, nor does BB com.........

Thanks for the heads up at elite.

----------


## Gators

Started yesterday! Do i need to start Tamox also, got some coming in from Lion

----------


## Philly Grappler

Update: I initially thought that *******/cyogenx brought my levels higher due to higher energy, etc, but unforuntately it was short lived. I went to the doctor while on and my levels were the lowest they ever were: 126.

----------


## googs

hey can someone pm me and let me know what this product is please!
thanks

----------


## Legolas

i dont get it

----------

